# Any info on Estevan



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

My family and I are moving to Estevan and would be delighted for any info on area at all .


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the City of Estevan homepage - The Energy City

Estevan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Estevan Real Estate from RE/MAX Progressive Realty: RE/MAX Progressive Realty

Estevan News, Events & Classifieds | Estevan Mercury, Estevan, SK


----------



## aussiechick72 (Jun 30, 2012)

dealdish said:


> My family and I are moving to Estevan and would be delighted for any info on area at all .


What would you fellas like to know? However Im guessing youre already here


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

aussiechick72 said:


> What would you fellas like to know? However Im guessing youre already here


Gloria lives there!


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

aussiechick72 said:


> What would you fellas like to know? However Im guessing youre already here


yes we here 2 weeks now.are u from area.im looking for any advice on living in estevan.shopping , sports for teenagers and why everyone works sooooo much


----------



## aussiechick72 (Jun 30, 2012)

dealdish said:


> yes we here 2 weeks now.are u from area.im looking for any advice on living in estevan.shopping , sports for teenagers and why everyone works sooooo much


Myself and my kids, 18,12,9 and 3 and 17 month old grandaughter have been here in estevan for a year and a half. Shopping; Personally i like no frills supermarket up near the high school, as they sell things like milo,lamb,sausages and meatpies! Sobeys supermarket is more like Tescos...the Co-op is pretty basic. Sports...well if your kids like hockey,hockey or hockey..all is good...they do have yankee football...and baseball...soccer/fitba ....we are attempting to bring cricket to life here! none of my kids are in sport yet, as we need healthcards...still waiting. My kids are in Westview school, I dont know much about the high school? And work?? everyone works to keep up with the Jones's.... :ranger:


----------



## aussiechick72 (Jun 30, 2012)

aussiechick72 said:


> Myself and my kids, 18,12,9 and 3 and 17 month old grandaughter have been here in estevan for a year and a half. Shopping; Personally i like no frills supermarket up near the high school, as they sell things like milo,lamb,sausages and meatpies! Sobeys supermarket is more like Tescos...the Co-op is pretty basic. Sports...well if your kids like hockey,hockey or hockey..all is good...they do have yankee football...and baseball...soccer/fitba ....we are attempting to bring cricket to life here! none of my kids are in sport yet, as we need healthcards...still waiting. My kids are in Westview school, I dont know much about the high school? And work?? everyone works to keep up with the Jones's.... :ranger:


and if you do have healthcards...the kids can join the army cadets which is free..they have an awesome pipeband..playparks are open during the summer which is also free..crafts start at 10.30am til 12...then from 1pm its free swim til 5...Churchill runs a good one (Churchhill park) we are over near the cop station side...its an alright place to live...


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

aussiechick72 said:


> Myself and my kids, 18,12,9 and 3 and 17 month old grandaughter have been here in estevan for a year and a half. Shopping; Personally i like no frills supermarket up near the high school, as they sell things like milo,lamb,sausages and meatpies! Sobeys supermarket is more like Tescos...the Co-op is pretty basic. Sports...well if your kids like hockey,hockey or hockey..all is good...they do have yankee football...and baseball...soccer/fitba ....we are attempting to bring cricket to life here! none of my kids are in sport yet, as we need healthcards...still waiting. My kids are in Westview school, I dont know much about the high school? And work?? everyone works to keep up with the Jones's.... :ranger:


thanks ,yeah i have been to no frills alright.do your kids drive as we are hoping to get guys insured next month.my lads are 16 soon and cant wait to work.did u arrive from down under then.my husband is a trackhoe operator,how about you ?kids dying to try any sport but VERY SHY.its a big change from Ireland here


----------



## aussiechick72 (Jun 30, 2012)

dealdish said:


> thanks ,yeah i have been to no frills alright.do your kids drive as we are hoping to get guys insured next month.my lads are 16 soon and cant wait to work.did u arrive from down under then.my husband is a trackhoe operator,how about you ?kids dying to try any sport but VERY SHY.its a big change from Ireland here


hey there, we came straight from Sydney, however my hubby is Canadian, he works in the oil patch. Im not allowed to work until I have a work visa!!!! we are going through the spousal class immigration, so me and kids need to get our stupid visitor visa updated every six months...so although we permanently live in Canada...we have no rights whatsoever  tell your kids no need to be shy...mine are Aboriginal (bi-racial) and just go with the flow...theyve made loads of mates here...kids from other countries are treated like celebrities! Ive never been to Ireland, would love to go have a looksee, but ive lived in Scotland, as my parents and brother are Scots...i was an immigrant baby of the seventies lol....


----------



## aussiechick72 (Jun 30, 2012)

i forgot to add, my eldest daughter (18) has her aussie learners permit, but is a bit windy about driving on "the wrong side of the road" it took me 3 months to get the hang of it


----------



## aussiechick72 (Jun 30, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> Gloria lives there!


LOL i have to ask...who's Gloria?


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

aussiechick72 said:


> i forgot to add, my eldest daughter (18) has her aussie learners permit, but is a bit windy about driving on "the wrong side of the road" it took me 3 months to get the hang of it


thats silly about visitor permits as we have them too.sure call in for a chat someday if u want .we are on 1st street A.my name is tracy ,born in ireland and this is 1st time to live in another country.i cant offer to meet u in town as we are walking everywhere at moment lol


----------



## aussiechick72 (Jun 30, 2012)

dealdish said:


> thats silly about visitor permits as we have them too.sure call in for a chat someday if u want .we are on 1st street A.my name is tracy ,born in ireland and this is 1st time to live in another country.i cant offer to meet u in town as we are walking everywhere at moment lol


Hi Tracy, Im Catriona  do you have facebook? if you do, type in dirtydingodesigns I have a page where I attempt to sell my art lol and from there I can add you to my normal one (its set to private) Im also on 1st street hahaa...and if you have a mobile even cooler...


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

aussiechick72 said:


> Hi Tracy, Im Catriona  do you have facebook? if you do, type in dirtydingodesigns I have a page where I attempt to sell my art lol and from there I can add you to my normal one (its set to private) Im also on 1st street hahaa...and if you have a mobile even cooler...


Well im not on fb ,I no thats weird AND im still trying to unlock my Irish cell HA HA HA .But I could meet you at playpark at Hillcrest Elementary if that suits you , anyday for a chat.Hey whats up with these wood ticks ,we tried to go fishing but were nearly eaten alive with insects.God in Ireland there was none of that carry on !!!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

dealdish said:


> Hey whats up with these wood ticks ,we tried to go fishing but were nearly eaten alive with insects.God in Ireland there was none of that carry on !!!!


We have mosquitos, black flies, deer flies, etc... They come out in spring, can die off a bit from the summer heat in areas away from slow moving water, but basically last until Fall... Buy some insect repellent (Deep Woods, Off!), and hope you don't get West Nile!! ;-)

PS - I got eaten alive by midges while camping in Ireland once, so, there is that sort of stuff there too!


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> We have mosquitos, black flies, deer flies, etc... They come out in spring, can die off a bit from the summer heat in areas away from slow moving water, but basically last until Fall... Buy some insect repellent (Deep Woods, Off!), and hope you don't get West Nile!! ;-)
> 
> PS - I got eaten alive by midges while camping in Ireland once, so, there is that sort of stuff there too!


sorry about midgets ha ha ha .tried off but guess insects just like my irish blood


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

The rythem is goin' t' get yeah! Gloria Estavan!


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Gloria Estefan-automatically makes u think of her even if it is spelt differently xx


----------



## rona (Jan 14, 2013)

*Estevan*



dealdish said:


> yes we here 2 weeks now.are u from area.im looking for any advice on living in estevan.shopping , sports for teenagers and why everyone works sooooo much


Hi im from ireland and have moved to estevan last month. My two boys are in Westview school and are loving it. I find it very quiet here, not much to do or see. People are very friendly and helpful which is great when your trying to settle into a new country. So how are you getting on?.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi we should meet for a coffee ,where are you from.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Send me your email and i will give you my home phone number


----------



## rona (Jan 14, 2013)

dealdish said:


> Hi we should meet for a coffee ,where are you from.


Im from Dublin, now living near Westview school, yes would be nice to meet .


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

ok my number is 634 2538


----------



## rona (Jan 14, 2013)

dealdish said:


> ok my number is 634 2538


Hi can u send me ur email, cant get phone sorted but i can email u now.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

I am free this morning if you want to meet up


----------



## rona (Jan 14, 2013)

dealdish said:


> I am free this morning if you want to meet up


Hey, cant do today i have an app. But am free evening time after 6 or tomorrow?


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

hello i am home now if you want to chat 6342538


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

i am working till 8 tonight,hope to meet u soon.


----------



## rona (Jan 14, 2013)

dealdish said:


> i am working till 8 tonight,hope to meet u soon.


Ok i wll call you after 8... It was too late to call last nite!


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

great


----------



## Up the Banner (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Guys 
I guess both your family's are well settled at this stage my Husband is in Canada since April working around mainly in redvers, Carnduff & Regina. We the rest of us 15yr old 11yrs old & 4yr old and myself are gong to go end of June once my son completes his Junior Cert. 
My husbands boss is recommending we settle in Estevan I was over in September visited Melita, Brandon & went across the border to Miniot. Didnt actually get to see Estevan whats a good area to rent a house? and what are the schools like are they fee paying? I was trying to get information on childcare cost etc. I have a lot of research looked into regina and there seams plenty for kids to do there is Estevan the same?

Sorry if im going on but trying to soak up as much information prior to making this life changing choice....


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi my email is <snip> We live in area still,email me and I will help you out finding rental ect


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Also do you know junior cert is of no benefit to your child here as he will go back a year anyway.there are 2 irish families in estevan with kids this age ,maybe your hubby would like to come for dinner one evening to our house and we can fill him in.we are actually meeting uo on sunday in lampman if hes in area


----------

